# truck bed winch



## sw1115 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know if you have a Harbor Freight near you but they have a couple of bed cranes available. The taller one has a hand winch and goes about $140. The shorter one could have one mounted easy enough http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-wih-cable-winch-37555.html


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

fasten a choker chain across the front of the bed. Use a shackle to attach a come-along. No cutting, nothing to steal, no wiring, lower cost. Heck, you can use a $12 block and tackle from Cabelas to drag a deer into a truck bed.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*crane*

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-with-cable-winch-37555.html

i agree ::

as far as keeping it simple and at a cost saving ,, i would purchase this model then configure it to slide into my 
class 2# 2 inch receive hitch 

very simple mod to do 
TS2





sw1115 said:


> I don't know if you have a Harbor Freight near you but they have a couple of bed cranes available. The taller one has a hand winch and goes about $140. The shorter one could have one mounted easy enough http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-wih-cable-winch-37555.html


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

iluvgear1 said:


> fasten a choker chain across the front of the bed. Use a shackle to attach a come-along. No cutting, nothing to steal, no wiring, lower cost. Heck, you can use a $12 block and tackle from Cabelas to drag a deer into a truck bed.


This is what I do with block and tackle. I'll put a sheet of plywood, OSB or even a couple 2x4's in the bed that is cut to my bed length, 6ft. The wood is scrap, it doesn't take up any room and I don't care if blood gets on it or if it gets wet. Lay down the wood, hook up the deer and start pulling, takes less than 5 minutes to load a deer.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

This is what I do with block and tackle. I'll put a sheet of plywood, OSB or even a couple 2x4's in the bed that is cut to my bed length, 6ft. The wood is scrap, it doesn't take up any room and I don't care if blood gets on it or if it gets wet. Lay down the wood, hook up the deer and start pulling, takes less than 5 minutes to load a deer.


X2. Exactly what I do too.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Truck bed winch?


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Old hand crank off a boat trailer...or buy a cheap one from HF/Craigs list/ebay ?

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=hand+winch

Just need a way to mount it (on its side to get full turning of the crank)


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## mazer (Mar 24, 2008)

I built one like Maxtor's picture. I used 2x2 square tubing that fit in the hitch and stuck out past the tailgate. I then came up with 2" round pipe about 3 feet. I ran a bolt through that 1 foot below the top and finished the rest of the top with 1.5" pipe. I mounted a boat winch on this part and a couple pulleys to keep the cable/rope from binding. With this set up I can skin from the pole or swing around into truck bed. When not in use it pulls apart to store easily.

I built a similar one for my wood splitter and with both the best advice I can give is to make it taller than you think you will need.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

mazer said:


> I built one like Maxtor's picture. I used 2x2 square tubing that fit in the hitch and stuck out past the tailgate. I then came up with 2" round pipe about 3 feet. I ran a bolt through that 1 foot below the top and finished the rest of the top with 1.5" pipe. I mounted a boat winch on this part and a couple pulleys to keep the cable/rope from binding. With this set up I can skin from the pole or swing around into truck bed. When not in use it pulls apart to store easily.
> 
> I built a similar one for my wood splitter and with both the best advice I can give is to make it taller than you think you will need.


 Yup, mine swivels as well but I went the extra mile and mine has an electric winch on it  Less work I have to do the better


----------



## nickhrp (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't have one for a truck winch but a friend of mine has a design boom lift he sales for utv's that swivels and has a receiver hitch bracket you can buy extra so you can use the winch boom lift on your utv and truck have a pic of it on a utv


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Maxtor said:


> Truck bed winch?


My brother built one like this. It works great


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

You ladies need to nut up and lift that deer yourselves lol



I kid, I kid


----------

